# Dont you wish all schools where like this



## d17oug18 (Jun 3, 2011)

A CALIFORNIA PRINCIPAL'S OPENING MESSAGE TO STUDENTS

A principal at a high school in Redding , California , on the first day of classes in 2010:

To the students and faculty of our high school:
​
I am your new principal, and honored to be so. There is no greater calling than to teach young people.

I would like to apprise you of some important changes coming to our school. I am making these changes because I am convinced that most of the ideas that have dominated public education in America have worked against you, against your teachers, and against our country.

First, this school will no longer honor race or ethnicity. I could not care less if your racial makeup is black, brown, red, yellow, or white. I could not care less if your origins are African, Latin American, Asian, or European, or if your ancestors arrived here on the Mayflower or on slave ships.

The only identity I care about, the only one this school will recognize, is your individual identity -- your character, your scholarship, your humanity. And the only national identity this school will care about is American. This

is an American public school, and American public schools were created to make better Americans.

If you wish to affirm an ethnic, racial, or religious identity through school, you will have to go elsewhere. We will end all ethnicity-, race- and non-American-nationality-based celebrations. They undermine the motto of

America , one of its three central values -- E Pluribus Unum -- "from many, one." And this school will be guided by America 's values.

That includes all after-school clubs. I will not authorize clubs that divide students based on any identities. This includes race, language, religion, sexual orientation, or whatever else may become in vogue in a society

divided by political correctness.

Your clubs will be based on interests and passions -- not blood, ethnic, racial or other physically defined ties. Those clubs just cultivate narcissism -- an unhealthy preoccupation with the self -- while the purpose of

education is to get you to think beyond yourself. So we will have clubs that transport you to the wonders and glories of art, music, astronomy, languages you do not already speak, carpentry, and more. If the only extracurricular activities you can imagine being interested in are those based on ethnic or racial or sexual identity, that means that little outside of yourself really interests you.

Second, I am not interested in whether English is your native language. My only interest in terms of language is that you leave this school speaking and writing English as fluently as possible. The English language has united

America 's citizens for more than 200 years, and it will unite us at this school. It is one of the indispensable reasons this country of immigrants has always come to be one country. And if you leave this school without excellent English-language skills, I will have been remiss in my duty to ensure that you are prepared to compete successfully in the American job market. We will learn other languages here -- it is deplorable that most Americans only speak English. But if you want classes taught in your native language rather than in English, this is not your school.

Third, because I regard learning as a sacred endeavor, everything in this school will reflect learning's elevated status. This means, among other things, that you and your teachers will dress accordingly. Many people in

our society dress more formally for a meal at a nice restaurant than they do for church or school. These people have their priorities backwards. Therefore, there will be a formal dress code at this school.

Fourth, no obscene language will be tolerated anywhere on this school's property -- whether in class, in the hallways or at athletic events. If you can't speak without using the "F-word," you can't speak. By obscene language I mean the words banned by the Federal Communications Commission plus epithets such as the "N-word," even when used by one black student to address another, or "######," even when addressed by a girl to a girlfriend. It is my intent that by the time you leave this school, you will be among the few of your age to distinguish instinctively between the elevated and the degraded, the holy and the obscene.

Fifth, we will end all self-esteem programs. In this school self-esteem will be attained in only one way -- the way people attained it until the state of California decided otherwise a generation ago -- by earning it. One

immediate consequence is that there will be one valedictorian, not eight.

Sixth, and last, I am reorienting the school toward academics and away from politics and propaganda. No more time will be devoted to scaring you about smoking and caffeine, or terrifying you about sexual harassment or global warming. No more semesters will be devoted to condom-wearing and teaching you

to regard sexual relations as only or primarily a health issue. There will be no more attempts to convince you that you are a victim because you are not white, or not male, or not heterosexual, or not Christian. We will have failed if any one of you graduates from this school and does not consider him or herself inordinately lucky -- to be alive and to be an American.

Now, please stand and join me in the Pledge of Allegiance to the flag of our country. As many of you do not know the words, your teachers will hand them out to you.

This is real and i personally wish all school thought like this one did. Oh well, =/


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah it _*sounds*_ great, kind of like communism, LOL  .


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 3, 2011)

AmandaLynn said:


> Yeah it _*sounds*_ great, kind of like communism, LOL  .


Oh, I'm calling you on that Amanda! Where do you think that practice will betray the words? Tell us, Tell us!  

And was that "####" word our anal retentive censor correcting a Principal addressing high school students? Let me see. "######"! Ah, there we go!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 3, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Oh, I'm calling you on that Amanda! Where do you think that practice will betray the words? Tell us, Tell us!
> 
> And was that "####" word our anal retentive censor correcting a Principal addressing high school students? Let me see. "######"! Ah, there we go!


I just checked, and I don't have an "anal retentive censor".  "######!"


----------



## ismart (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! :blink: So is that principal still the principal as of his year? Or did some body bust a cap in they arse? :lol:


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 3, 2011)

I like that principal! I agree with everything he/she stated. Sounds very familiar as I went to DoD schools in Europe. We did not have ANY esteem building garbage. We also did not have much in the way of after school clubs or activities besides sports. No special treatment or accomadations for color, sex, religion, or any other non-handicap related status. And English was THE language used in each school. Host nation languages were offered along with other more common ones.

Too bad that principal is most likely not working there, or any other school, now!


----------



## more_rayne (Jun 3, 2011)

The principal sounds like a dictator. I pledge my allegiance to nothing.


----------



## Ricardo (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds reminiscent of that " Americans are the best " attitude.

I appreciate the abolishing of ethnic identification but not really so a bunch of kids can join hands and sing about how Americans are the greatest  

I like a lot of what I see in that , though it still has that pompous attitude that we Canadian's can't stand  

And I like my clothes! Uniforms are mediocre in my opinion. I prefer a caliber of fashion that is not uniform. I do like button ups and dress appropriately but uniforms? Not my thing B)


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 4, 2011)

AmandaLynn said:


> Yeah it _*sounds*_ great, kind of like communism, LOL  .


 :lol: 

Can anyone say if this principal is still working?


----------

